# Planet Fitness Removes Squat Racks For Being 'Intimidating'



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2018)

*Planet Fitness Removes Squat Racks For Being 'Intimidating'*

Out of all the gym/fitness centers out there in the world; Planet Fitness franchises are quickly becoming a joke. One being that they offer free pizzas and bagels and now another being that they are removing squat racks because its too ?intimidating?. Yesterday a redditor posted that his local Planet Fitness removed the gyms squat rack due to it being to ?intimidating?. 

So, I go to the ?anti-gym? that is Planet Fitness. It?s cheap, and all I can afford at the moment. However, my PF wasn?t all that bad. It had squat rack, plenty of benches and dumbells, and I was able to do my workouts without hindrance. Until today.

I walked in (luckily not on leg day) noticing the outline of dust on the floor where the squat rack once stood. I was heartbroken. Especially since I had just recently found a love for squatting (was always afraid due to my knee condition). I of course had to ask an employee ?WTF?? He regretfully told me that a few days prior corporate came in and removed it because ?a customer complained that it was intimidating??

Again, what the fuck.

So, me and my friend (extremely pissed) decided to come to Reddit to see if we can?t do something funny to PF for this horrible act. we came up with the idea to get a bunch of people to email corporate PF and speak our minds about how ?intimidating? their circuit training section is, and that we?d feel better working out there if it were removed. I can only imagine if a few thousand emails got sent in about this. They?d be dumbfounded.

In the meantime, my friend and I are trying to figure out if we can swing paying to go to LA Fitness. Hopefully we?ll be able to get out of the anti-gym for good. I honestly am embarrassed that I go there, but as I said it?s been my only option financially.

Sorry for the vent/pointless post. Hopefully some of you will back us up on emailing corporate. It would be greatly appreciated.

*Source:* http://gymflow100.com/planet-fitness-removes-squat-racks-for-being-intimidating/


----------



## botamico (Jan 17, 2018)

I would rather get a home gym than go to the gym that caters to whining asses.  A glass half full or half empty; a serious trainer working out and looks great. To me, that's motivational, not intimidating.


----------



## botamico (Jan 17, 2018)

What happened to being the light that inspires others?  Instead of punishing the people who shine in the gym, they should encourage those with self esteem issues.
#PeopleAreAssBackwards


----------



## T Woods (Jan 17, 2018)

I think it was Arnold that said squats make the whole body grow. A gym without squat racks is like an Arby's without the RB.


----------



## botamico (Jan 17, 2018)

That's the truth.


----------



## xtestx (Jan 18, 2018)

So where am I going to do barbell curls?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

xtestx said:


> So where am I going to do barbell curls?



I don't think they have barbells at PF.


----------

